# Berry College WMA for ducks?



## NCK (Apr 4, 2009)

Spent some time trekking around there today. The turkey that I was supposed to me meeting there stood me up. 

I noticed a good bit of water back in there a ways. Creeks, flooded timber and a couple of beaver ponds. Anyone do any duck hunting there? There is probably much less water normally, but it still looked promising.

Also, is the Berry Resevoir open for duck hunting in season? If so.....any good?


----------



## wingding (Apr 4, 2009)

been there a few times, it's hit or miss with the ducks. mostly wood ducks. don't know about the reservoir.


----------



## DuckDawg21 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Berry...*

Duck Hunting was once real good until Suzuki pitched a mess and shut down the real good ones.  There are some good opportunities out there, but mostly wood ducks.  

As for the resevoir, it is open for duck hunting, BUT this is the kicker for most of the real large swamps, they will not open the gates.  So your looking at a 2mile+ hike to the resevoir.  There are several swamps that are like this.  

I have heard that there is a rumor about berry leasing the WMA's....I can't find any confirmation.

Hope this helps.  Give me a PM during duck season and I can show you some good woodie holes.


----------

